# LaTeX et Mailling



## daffyb (19 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à faire un mailing avec LaTeX.
J'ai créé une lettre avec la classe letter.
J'ai vu qu'il y avait un package mailing, mais je n'arrive pas à m'en servir. Comment ça marche ?
J'ai trouvé  ça , mais pas plus..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Un petit coup de main ?
Merci


----------



## pacou (19 Novembre 2003)

En faite la classe letter te permet de faire plusieurs lettres à la suite dans le même document.Pour un Mailing, seule l'adresse du destinataire change. Donc avec du copier/coller...

Peut être trouveras tu des idées dans la doc de la classe letter sur ton micro, je te laisse chercher.

Sinon, vas sur le site de la CTAN (cherche sur Google) et tu la trouveras.

Enfin, je crois me souvenir qu'une classe "lettre" existe, à chercher sur CTAN.

Je te conseille aussi de regarder du coté du site du logiciel itexmac. Ils ont un lien vers une société qui présente son utilisation de laTex dans le cadre d'une entreprise.

Bonne recherche.


----------

